# Признаки шейного остеохондроза (I период)



## Дарья78 (30 Июл 2018)

Уважаемые специалисты,помогите пожалуйста расшифровать рентген.
Симптомы-головные боли в разных местах,но преимущественно справа,жжение,онемение затылка и лба-как шапочка,онемение языка и губ,разность зрачков(правый периодически больше),головокружения,тошнота,покачивание,тяжесть в руках,могут неметь,особенно ночью,иногда чувство "окаменения" шеи и спины,опять же периодически снижается острота зрения и слуха,чувство заложенности.Иногда кажется,что заболеваю,но если лечь на твёрдую поверхность,в горле что-то "отлипает" и все признаки простуды проходят мгновенно.При наклоне головы вперед электрические мурашки.Боли в шее и спине бывают,но не очень значительные.Все симптомы как резко появляются,так и резко исчезают.
Есть ли по описанию отрицательная динамика?
Какие могут быть варианты лечения?
Прогнозы?
Надо ли делать МРТ,если я его делала в январе 2018г?

"При рентгенологическом исследовании шейного отдела позвоночника срединная ось позвоночника не отклонена. Физиологический шейный лордоз сохранен. Высота межпозвонковых дисков равномерно снижена по задне-каудальной поверхности. Краевых остеофитов замыкательных пластин тел позвонков не выявлено. Признаки артроза унковертебральных сочленений. Вершина зубовидного отростка находится на линии Мак-Грегора и Чемберлена. Сустав Крювилье щелевидной формы. В среднем положении головы и при функциональном исследовании, вентральной и дорсальной флексии нестабильности межпозвонковых дисков не выявлено. В сочленении С0-С1 - объём движений не ограничен.
Заключение. Признаки шейного остеохондроза 1 период, нестабильности межпозвонковых дисков не выявлено.


Рентген годичной давности:
"На рентгенограммах отмечается сглаженность шейного лордоза. СмещениеС 3позвонка кзади до 0.2 см.Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков,ппреимущественно в сегментах С 2-3, С 3-4. Субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок. Заострение передне-нижних краев тел С 3 - С 65позвонков. Склероз суставных фасеток в дугоотросчатых сочленениях.
Заключение: рентген. признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза шейного отдела позвоночника.
Рентгенография грудного отдела позвоночника в двух проекциях.
Видимых травматических повреждений позвонков не выявлено.
Определяется сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника на уровне Th 4 – L 1 позвонков по дуге отклонения вправо на 9 градусов без ротации позвонков.Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков, субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок. Мелкие губовидные краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков.
Заключение: остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника II ст. Сколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника I ст."

МРТ февраль 2018:
"Шейный отдел-сглаженность шейного лордоза,смещение с3 позвонка кзади до 0.2см Снижение высоты межпоз.дисков,преимущественно в сегиентах с2-3,с3-4.Субхондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок.Заострение передне-нижних краев тел с3-с65 позвонков.Склероз суставных фасеток в дугоотросчатых сочленениях.
Признаки остеохондроза,спондилоартроза ШОП.

Грудной отдел.
Видимых травмавтических повреждений не выявлено.
Сколиоз КОП на уровне TH 4-L1 позвонков по дуге отклонения вправо на 9 градусов без ротации позвонков.Снижение высоты межрозвонковых дисков,субохондральный склероз краевых замыкательных пластинок.Мелкие губовидные краевые разрастания тел позвонков.
Остеохондроз ГОП 2 ст, Сколиоз ГОП 1 ст."

Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2018)

Всё "расшифровано" в протоколах обследований.


----------



## Дарья78 (31 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Всё "расшифровано" в протоколах обследований.


Это для специалистов,а хотелось бы понятным пациентским языком и что с этим вообще делают....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2018)

Врачи лечат не снимки, а больного, учитывая его жалобы, течение заболевание, результаты врачебного осмотра и данные различных обследований. 
А так рентгенологическая и МРТ картина вполне удовлетворительные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2018)

Снимки покажите.
Если рентгену уже год, то и у врача были, диагноз наверняка какой-то предлагали.
Как-то лечили.
Жалобы сочетают признаки мфс шейногрудного отдела (нижней косой мышцы головы), головной боли напряжения, поражения черепномозговых нервов (зрачки разные), гайморита, психовенетативного расстройства. 
Разбираться надо.


----------



## Дарья78 (31 Июл 2018)

Год назад лечили остеохондроз в общем-диафлекс ромфарм,артра,кавинтон и глицин.В этом году лечат удалённую менингиому головного мозга,больше не желая видеть ничего.Улучшений,естественно,нет,а хуже становится(((
Снимки есть годичные,а новые только описание,в горполиклинике ничего не дали...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2018)

Что же не все пишите, тогда понятно откуда поражение черепно-мозговых нервов.
Что делаете сами?


----------



## Дарья78 (31 Июл 2018)

Ранее писала про операцию, консультанты форума ничего не ответили про поражение, потому было отправлено мной в историю...
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28589/#post-362382

Сама сейчас только массаж руками,теннисным мячом и фитбол. Из таблеток "Найз" при сильной боли,"Бетасерк" при головокружении,и когда сдают нервы от бессилия, "атаракс".
Ранее был назначен "Мидокалм",сначала на увеличение дозировки заболел левый бок и стало тяжело дышать по ночам,а через неделю отекла носоглотка,покраснело лицо,в общем не пошёл препарат. Хотя помогал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2018)

Лфк от лечебной к тренировочной через восстановительную, массаж, правильная организация рабочего места и времени, адаптация спального места, и свой врач, который Вам понимает.
Что ещё нужно человеку, чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо!


----------



## Дарья78 (31 Июл 2018)

Ключевые слова "свой врач"... В личку написала. Самолечение ни к чему хорошему ещё не приводило.


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2018)

Дарья78 написал(а):


> Ранее писала про операцию, консультанты форума ничего не ответили про поражение,потому было отправлено мной в историю...
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28589/#post-362382


А это типо Вам не ответ:
""Имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудном уровне, шейно-грудном переходе, шее и особенно на кранио-вертебральном переходе. .. Это может давать подобную симптоматику ..
↑
"Горькую правду тоже хочется знать..."
Самая горькая правда - нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения , особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. .""


----------



## Дарья78 (1 Авг 2018)

@AIR, извините,наверно я некорректно написала. Ответы в теме были,не было про "поражение черепно-мозговых нервов"

А про врача...где же взять такого,нету...Пока не нашла даже просто такого,который на пальцах разъяснит и скажет,что делать,покажет упражнения,даст вектор.


----------

